# How do you track EMS shipment from China?



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi, I am not able to track any of my watch shipment for EMS becos of the verification code. No matter what number I enter, it will always be wrong. Anybody experience that? Help!


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

I think the verification code doesn't show properly on iPads. Ric


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hang on, this page just worked fine on my iPad.

Yer reminded me to have a butcher's at where my package has got to, so far. It's a bit slow, but just showed me mine's just cleared export customs.

EMS Tracking English

Ric


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

No matter what number I enter, it will always say the verification code is wrong. Crap! I don't think I am the only one experience that.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Only thing I can think of, is to refresh the screen and immediately paste the EMS code in sharpish, then bang in the verification code before it times out and starts expecting a new one.

Ric


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> No matter what number I enter, it will always say the verification code is wrong. Crap! I don't think I am the only one experience that.


I had some problem before with one shipment . I don't remember finding any solution, or maybe it just worked after I waited a few days.


----------



## Levelman (Oct 6, 2012)

Tracking EMS from China has proven to be useless for me in the past. Both times the watch arrived at my door before I could get any actual tracking info. 
I'd say just forget it and be patient. You know what they say about the watched pot....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Levelman said:


> Tracking EMS from China has proven to be useless for me in the past. Both times the watch arrived at my door before I could get any actual tracking info.
> I'd say just forget it and be patient. You know what they say about the watched pot....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awww, EMS tracking's a bit better than that. Have a butcher's at the pickie below (snapped a few seconds ago) wot shows my shipment winding its merry way towards Switzerland...

Not telling what it is, so don't ask. Don't wanna spoil the surprise.

Ric


----------



## revad (Aug 8, 2010)

I have been tracking a package with them for the past week or just fine. Then all day today I had the same problem, but about an hour it started working fine.


----------



## vala (Nov 23, 2011)

Try Universal Package Tracking Service @ Packagetrackr


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

EMS tracking is worst than USPS... give it a day or two... once it enters the US you can use Universal Package Tracking Service @ Packagetrackr to track it...

edit: sorry don't know if you're in the States or not...


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys!

I'm currently waiting for an order and can't get any information, on any site. I've tried everything and and almost everyone, and nothing!o|
The shipping was done on the 12th of this month, and so far I know nothing about the order.:-(

Under normal circumstances, should already have arrived, so I contacted the seller who told me that, I do not worry, because given the volume of orders this time of year, it is impossible to keep the information updated. And, if the order does not arrive within 30 days, he reimburses me or send me another package, as I want.

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Mine's now on the Swiss Post radar: "Tuesday 27.11.2012 13:54 Departed from border point of origin country".

Ric


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

OUt of 100 times tried, I managed to track once only. Seems like the China EMS system is faulty. The verification code is not going to work most of the time. So you are not able to track yr stuff leaving China or posted out.


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Dunno, always worked for me. Been using the following link for years:

EMS Tracking

Ric


----------



## Fomenko (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm posted in China and I was able to track my two Magrettes, first using the NZ web page, and then the Chinese one.
When I sold two watches later (both were shipped to the USA, just by chance) I was also able to use their system and know even which day they were delivered there...
Cannot complain about EMS, really! I bet you will get everything OK.


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Dunno, always worked for me. Been using the following link for years:
> 
> EMS Tracking
> 
> Ric


Nop, is not working for me ... I don't know what is going on with my order, that I can not trace it at all!:-s

Have already passed 19 days since it was shipped, and to this day still can't find anything about it! Let's see what will happen ...:-(

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Hmm, maybe post the tracking number and we'll crowd-source the package for yer.

Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Ric Capucho said:


> Hmm, maybe post the tracking number and we'll crowd-source the package for yer.
> 
> Ric


Ok, so here you go: *RB397918763HK*

If you want you can try, you might get something... I would be very grateful!

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)

Post/EMS tracking - track-trace 
Track trace doesn't work on this no. which is a bit odd. Wrong number perhaps


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

arktika1148 said:


> Post/EMS tracking - track-trace
> Track trace doesn't work on this no. which is a bit odd. Wrong number perhaps


Also stumped me. Reckon there's a typo in the number.

Ric


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

I think it is because that package is airmail and not EMS. EMS tracking numbers begin with EE, EA or something similar. 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Ric Capucho (Oct 5, 2012)

Airmail, so that explains it. Been in the air for three weeks, so maybe tied to the leg of a pigeon. Luis, you'd better contact the sender and tell 'em it's lost. Ric


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi Guys!

Thanks for your efforts. It's not a wrong number I give you, if it is wrong, then that's what the seller gave to me! I got the email from him, that proves it.

And yes, I forgot to mention that this order is by air mail, not EMS. Anyway, by this time it should have arrived to its destination. I no longer even speak to trace it!

Thanks again!

With Regards,
Luís M


----------



## Citizen V (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah my experiences are similar; international airmail should have arrived by now. It's possibly stuck in customs thoufh which happens now and then. One package from HK took over a month once for me when they usually take 2 weeks.  I also got no tracking until it actually was delivered 

Sent from my cm_tenderloin


----------



## Luisão (Feb 11, 2012)

Citizen V said:


> Yeah my experiences are similar; international airmail should have arrived by now. It's possibly stuck in customs thoufh which happens now and then. One package from HK took over a month once for me when they usually take 2 weeks.  I also got no tracking until it actually was delivered
> 
> Sent from my cm_tenderloin


It should be just that what is happening, I think I'll just have to wait patiently ...:-so|

Cheers,
Luís M


----------



## kapildogra (Jun 7, 2017)

Its easy to search for an EMS Shipment. Simply login to any EMS tracking website and insert your tracking number and submit. It will give you the details.


----------



## shoplover (Nov 23, 2017)

Kindly check China EMS (ePacket) tracking page at Trackingmore.


----------

